# Best Oil For MKVI



## adubaday (Feb 19, 2009)

Just Wanted to Know What is The Best oil viscosity to use in a mkVI GTI


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Best Oil For MKVI (adubaday)*

oh boy...here we go again...


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Best Oil For MKVI (adubaday)*

Read your owners manuals. Use only 502.00 spec. oil at least until the warranty is up. 5W30 is a good year around viscosity


_Modified by tagsvags at 3:22 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Best Oil For MKVI (adubaday)*

1) Brand X is the best. I ran it in my car and had no problems. I know a guy who ran Brand Y and his engine blew up. 
2) Follow the owners manual because they designed your car and know what it needs. Don't follow the owners manual because it's based on marketing and the oil testing is done in Europe in lean burn mode (U.S. cars create more fuel dilution because they run in a different mode) and real world evidence shows it is wrong. 
3) If you don't use a 502 oil the sky will fall. Many of the best oils are not tested to 502 standards but far exceed many 502 oils.
Just trying to get all those out of the way to save time...
Preferences vary and opinions are plentiful. I suggest searching for real data and educated opinions. We need more used oil analyses for the TSI badly!


----------

